# Llevarme tv lcd PAL a Venezuela (NTSC)



## rafelsr (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola, a ver si algun entendido puede resolverme una duda. Tengo un lcd LG 42lh7030 Scarlet II. Por motivos personales en unos cuantos meses tengo que irme a vivir a Venezuela. Como me llevaré muchas cosas en un container me quería llevar el televisor. En Venezuela, como en EEUU utilizan sistema NTSC, 120v/60hz y sintonizador analogico (no tienen tdt). En la pegatina detras del tv pone que es 120-240v/50-60hz. Sabeis si me funcionará correctamente? Y si hubiera algun problema, tendrá solución? Tambien, aprovechando que aqui en España la mitad de baratos que allá me quería comprar un samsung LED 7000 pero es 220v-50/60hz. Espero que podais ayudarme. Gracias.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 10, 2009)

Lo más probable es que sea multinorma (Pal/NTSC), fijate en el manual que dice.

Para usar un aparato de 220v en 110v se suele usar un transformador de 110v a 220v, son bastante comunes.


----------



## rafelsr (Sep 10, 2009)

Gracias por contestar. Las especificaciones ponen:

Sistema de Recepción PAL I, PAL/SECAM BG/DK, Secam L/L', NTSC M (solo AV) 

"Solo AV" se referirá a que solo funciona en modo ntsc si se le enchufa al por euroconector, hdmi, componentes...?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 11, 2009)

Probablemente sea así.

Pero pensando un poco más, ya que te vas a ir a Venezuela donde no usan TDT, y el TV que tenés no tiene sintonizador analógico, vas a tener que usar una de estas:











Son Sintonizadoras externas (también llamadas TV Box), no salen tan caras, y la vas a tener que usar si o si. Y ya con eso no importa la norma del TV, porque va a entrar por la entrada VGA del TV, la norma la manejaría la TV Box.



Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola.
Acerca del voltaje no hay problema ya que tu TV, funciona dentro del rango de 110V a 240V.
Como dices solo en AV puedes tener NTSC, para eso está el sintonizador que menciona DriX, que también funciona con PAL (para cuando regreses a España, usa el sintonizador para excitar un monitor de computadora, por ejemplo un LCD o cualquier monitor con entrada VGA).

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rafelsr (Sep 11, 2009)

Gracias por responder. Tendré en cuenta lo de la sintonizadora externa. He visto que venden la Kworld Tvbox 1680EX por 80€, y es analogico y tdt (así que lo podría usar en un monitor aqui para ver la tdt antes de irme). 

De todas formas lo que más me interesa es no tener problemas en aparatos conectados por hdmi. Investigando en foros ingleses, sino he entendido mal, veo que hay gente con Sony Bravia NTSC que al conectar aparatos PAL por hdmi les sale "unsupported signal". Yo pensaba que por HDMI no tendría problemas.

Por último, les mandé un correo a LG y esto es lo que me contestaron:

"Le informaciónrmamos que solo admite ntsc por av1. En el caso de la corriente, el tv trabaja entre110 y 240 v, por lo que en ese sentido no debe tener ningún problema. El sintonizador solo está preparado para el sistema de señal , pal o secam".

Lástima que no me dijeran nada de los hdmi. Bueno, siento tanta explicación, pero es que estoy preocupado de que no me funcione.

Gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 11, 2009)

rafelsr dijo:


> Hola, a ver si algun entendido puede resolverme una duda. Tengo un lcd LG 42lh7030 Scarlet II. Por motivos personales en unos cuantos meses tengo que irme a vivir a Venezuela. Como me llevaré muchas cosas en un container me quería llevar el televisor. En Venezuela, como en EEUU utilizan sistema NTSC, 120v/60hz y sintonizador analogico (no tienen tdt). En la pegatina detras del tv pone que es 120-240v/50-60hz. Sabeis si me funcionará correctamente? Y si hubiera algun problema, tendrá solución? Tambien, aprovechando que aqui en España la mitad de baratos que allá me quería comprar un samsung LED 7000 pero es 220v-50/60hz. Espero que podais ayudarme. Gracias.



Tu TV LG es multivoltaje, no tendrá problemas en Venezuela. El TV Samsung que piensas comprar requiere, como dice Drix, de un transformador. Es preferible que trates de comprar uno multivoltaje. Sansung también los fabrica.

Respecto de la norma, verifica en el manual. Hoy día es raro que vengan con una sola norma.

Saludos:


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 11, 2009)

No te preocupes por las entradas AV o HDMI, vos la sintonizadora la vas a conectar al puerto VGA del monitor, donde es indistinta la norma.


----------



## rafelsr (Sep 12, 2009)

Si, la sintonizadora la conectare al puerto vga. Pero que pasa si compro un dvd, la ps3 o xbox 360 alla y las quiero conectar a los puertos hdmi? 

Mcrven, he estado mirando todos los modelos led de samsung en la pagina de samsung españa y todos ponen 220v-50/60hz. No se si habrá alguna tienda online donde los vendan multivoltaje, tendré que investigar. Gracias a los 2 por contestar.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2009)

Y sí, por HDMI vas a poder conectar solo cosas PAL.

Tal vez por la entrada por componentes (Y,Pb,Pr) puedas entrar, volvé a preguntar a LG y fijate qué te responden.

Porque para jugar con una PS3 o una XBox 360 en esa TV por las entradas de AV es pecado 



Si no, de ultima creo que sería más negocio vender el TV antes de viajar, y comprar nuevamente uno parecido en Venezuela una vez que estés allá. Te podrías ahorrar muchos dolores de cabeza futuros.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 13, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Si no, de ultima creo que sería más negocio vender el TV antes de viajar, y comprar nuevamente uno parecido en Venezuela una vez que estés allá. *Te podrías ahorrar muchos dolores de cabeza futuros*.



Estoy más de acuerdo con DriX, amigo rafelsr.

Saludos:


----------

